# NAB 2012 Panasonic products



## stillen (Oct 14, 2011)

Robert when you go to NAB would you ask about the new Panasonic pro 85VX200

a. what tech is in it
b. when will it be available to purchase.

Richard


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Sadly I must say this will mark the second NAB I will be missing in the past 28 years. 

I think the 85" VX200 series was released in 2010 and the VX300 series launched in 2011, I have the 65" VX300 in my family room and love it! Best color accuracy of any display I have ever seen.

-Robert


----------



## stillen (Oct 14, 2011)

ok then 

thanx for all the info you provide.


----------

